# Voopoo Drag 2



## therazia (8/11/18)

Hey there,

Looking for the Voopo Drag 2 but only the mod.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (8/11/18)

therazia said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Looking for the Voopo Drag 2 but only the mod.



Will only be available mid or end of December bud. Mod I would assume would be around the R1000 mark. Get the mod and sell the tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## therazia (9/11/18)

@Sir Vape Went to check it out on your site and ended up getting distracted and bought some other stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

